# Dashpad removal?



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Can someone please help me out with removing my dashpad from a 68? I want to put a speaker back into the front but can't seem to pry it loose. I've unscrewed anything that appears to be connected to it and can get it slightly loose on the ends. (Feels like it's on some kind of tab.). I don't want to risk ripping it off if there's an easier/simpler way to do it.

Any help or thoughts is appreciated. 

Chris


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

On the each end of the pad is a stud that goes into a clip that's mounted in the dash. You may have to give it a decent tug. Double check you have all the screws out first.


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Do you know how many screws there should be? I got three from the glovebox and 2 from right above the instrument cluster.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like you got them all. My pad is out and those are the only screw mounts I see. Just give the ends a little tug.......


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

A tug was exactly what it took.

Once I had it off...had to take out the glovebox too in order to get the hexnut for the front speaker. It's always nice to see pieces of rust back there. Not sure I want to take any more pieces apart!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:cheers


----------

